# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  yii multisite

## concord

سلام استاد گرامي 
وقت بخير 
من درصدد توليد نرم افزاري هستم كه با يك كد سورس چندين سايت رو هندل كنه.
از دامين هاي متفاوت كه روت ميشه بعد اينكه هاست نيم رو تشخيص داد به ازاي هر hostinfo فولدري مجزا با نام سابدامين وجود داشته باشه كه از اون مسير: كليه كانقيگ ها ازجمله db, theme, repository كه مخصوص فايلهاي آپلود شده اون وب سايت هست دسترسي داشته باشه

شما چه ايده اي داريد؟
سپاسگرارم

----------

